# I Failed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Dark Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Bad news. It was my prediction that results were gonig to come out last week. It was based on the fact that now many states use e-mails to notify. That did speed up the process for the Spring test, when results came out earlier than expected.

So I failed in my prediction last week but still think that tomorrow will be the day.

In the good news side, did save a bunch of money by switching to GEICO.


----------



## Charlrgs (Dec 21, 2010)

Well thanks for getting my hopes up last week, regardless of the outcome. Btw.. is that Gecko Austrailan or English?


----------



## XOXOXO (Dec 21, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Bad news. It was my prediction that results were gonig to come out last week. It was based on the fact that now many states use e-mails to notify. That did speed up the process for the Spring test, when results came out earlier than expected.
> So I failed in my prediction last week but still think that tomorrow will be the day.
> 
> In the good news side, did save a bunch of money by switching to GEICO.


Based on the spreadsheet and the fact that NCEES is moving to website-login notification, I thought for sure we'd have results by 12/17. Prior to knowing anything about this change in notification, I expected results right before Christmas on 12/23.

Now that its 12/21 and even the "early" states haven't received results...I'm wondering if they F-ed up...getting all fancy. I received an actual letter in the mail with results one year on 12/23.

Should be interesting...well maybe not.

Good luck to all...everyone waiting on results has got their butt clenched right there with you.


----------



## turkish (Dec 21, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> So I failed in my prediction last week but still think that tomorrow will be the day. In the good news side, did save a bunch of money by switching to GEICO.


How much did you save? My saving was over a grand switching from Progressive 3 years ago.


----------



## prototype1906 (Dec 21, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Bad news. It was my prediction that results were gonig to come out last week. It was based on the fact that now many states use e-mails to notify. That did speed up the process for the Spring test, when results came out earlier than expected.
> So I failed in my prediction last week but still think that tomorrow will be the day.
> 
> In the good news side, did save a bunch of money by switching to GEICO.


I think we all thought that it would be last week. We all figured that the direct notification states would receive their information based on the spreadsheet and the fact that it seems like they were getting faster the last few times. I just hope tomorrow is the day or else it looks like it may be January.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

^^^^I do not believe the year will end without results being released. After the first state comes clean the other will follow in a hurry.


----------



## prototype1906 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> ^^^^I do not believe the year will end without results being released. After the first state comes clean the other will follow in a hurry.


They released the FE today but I used the chat feature and was told no PE results before Christmas so it looks like next week.


----------



## St_Kentucky (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Knight, I will take a failure on date predictions in exchange for passing the actual test


----------

